# Pelicans to offer Anthony Davis five-year deal that could exceed $140M



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> NEW ORLEANS -- With star forward Anthony Davis eligible for a contract extension this summer, Pelicans officials plan to be as aggressive as possible in presenting him with a maximum five-year deal that could exceed $140 million, according to league sources.
> 
> The exact figures will depend on how much the NBA salary cap actually rises in 2016, but sources told ESPN.com that the Pelicans indeed intend to present Davis with the biggest offer they can once the window for negotiations opens July 1.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/12769009/new-orleans-pelicans-offer-anthony-davis-maximum-deal

Worth every penny.


----------



## Pelicans808 (Jun 9, 2015)

I fully expect he'll be re-signed before Oct. 31, but I'm hoping a deal gets done as soon as possible.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Welcome to the boards sir.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Will be interesting to see if AD will just take the financial security of the 5 year deal or demand a shorter one.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

AD is one heck of a player, I hope he stays with NO and continues to bring success to the city.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Ender said:


> Will be interesting to see if AD will just take the financial security of the 5 year deal or demand a shorter one.


That's really the only question at this point. He might pull a Lebron and sign a 2-year deal this offseason with a player option in the second year.


----------

